# Are you preparing for the PMI-RMP exam then just take a look



## emofleh (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Gents,

Just for the 1st time in all free web sites and those who they are preparing for the PMI-RMP exam, I would like to recommend this book " Risk and decision analysis in projects" as one the exam resources.

http://www.2shared.com/document/lYYYxQSL/1880410281.html
or
http://jump.fm/COTVI

Best wishes and good luck


----------



## sameh79 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## helsafi (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الحبيب ربنا يحفظك دنيا واخرة


----------



## smi (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاءك الله كل خير و لوعندك اي معلومات في rmp ارجوك ارسلها 
و عندي استفسار لو ممكن حد يجاوبني 
هو امتحان rmp في نفس مكان امتحان pmp يعني في مراكز promatic


----------



## emofleh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

smi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و جزاءك الله كل خير و لوعندك اي معلومات في rmp ارجوك ارسلها
> و عندي استفسار لو ممكن حد يجاوبني
> هو امتحان rmp في نفس مكان امتحان pmp يعني في مراكز promatic


 
شكرا لك أخي العزيز
نعم الأمتحان في نفس مقر prometric center والغريب اني امتحنت PMP,PMI-SP,PMI-RMP على نفس الجهاز مع العلم انه يوجد 9 اجهزه اخرى فكانت ملفته للنظر بالنسبة لي وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

helsafi قال:


> مشكور يا الحبيب ربنا يحفظك دنيا واخرة


 
شكرا لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## emofleh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

sameh79 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ، مجهود تشكر عليه


 
بارك الله فيك عزيزي


----------



## abuyara (30 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

abuyara قال:


> thanks alot


 
you are welcom brother


----------



## mustafasas (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emofleh (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mustafasas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جميعا وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على مجهوداتك الرائعة 
برجـــــــاء إعادة رفع الملف على موقع أخر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على مجهوداتك الرائعة
> برجـــــــاء إعادة رفع الملف على موقع أخر
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ودمتم في طاعة الله


 
شكرا لك عزيزي م محمد
لقد فحصت الملف وهو يعمل فهل واجهت مشكلة اثناء التحميل؟


----------



## smi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
هل يمكنك تزويدنا بالكتب المتوفرة لل RISK
rita and pmi و جزاءك الله كل خير


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

smi قال:


> اخي العزيز
> هل يمكنك تزويدنا بالكتب المتوفرة لل RISK
> rita and pmi و جزاءك الله كل خير


 
In fact , I have risk of trade for rita but in form of a hard copy and I have attached before PMI-RMP official book so you can search about it by my name
good Luck and best wishes


----------



## nofal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emofleh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جميعا وآمل ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

emofleh قال:


> شكرا لك عزيزي م محمد
> لقد فحصت الملف وهو يعمل فهل واجهت مشكلة اثناء التحميل؟


 
الملف موجود بالفعل ولكن أجد مشكلة في تحميله من هذا الموقع عندما افتح ايقونة download يفتح موقع اتصالات أو دو برجـــــــــاء الإفـــــــــــــــــــــــادة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## emofleh (18 نوفمبر 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> الملف موجود بالفعل ولكن أجد مشكلة في تحميله من هذا الموقع عندما افتح ايقونة download يفتح موقع اتصالات أو دو برجـــــــــاء الإفـــــــــــــــــــــــادة وجزاكم الله خيراً


 
اخي م .محمد 
اعتذر عن عدم الرد مبكرا ، ,وهذا رابط آخر:
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/284133/1880410281-rar.html


----------



## Canavaro1 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Many Thanks


----------



## Canavaro1 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Many Thanks


----------



## emofleh (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Canavaro1 قال:


> Many Thanks


 
any time brother


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 ديسمبر 2010)

emofleh قال:


> اخي م .محمد
> اعتذر عن عدم الرد مبكرا ، ,وهذا رابط آخر:
> http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/284133/1880410281-rar.html


 

جزاكم الله خيرً - ودمتم في طاعة الله

فأنا أعتذر منك على التأخير فقد كنت على سفر للملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## emofleh (11 ديسمبر 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرً - ودمتم في طاعة الله
> 
> فأنا أعتذر منك على التأخير فقد كنت على سفر للملكة العربية السعودية


 
حمدا لله على سلامتك وموفق بإذن الله


----------



## nizar151 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر وبارك الله بكم


----------



## emofleh (12 ديسمبر 2010)

Canavaro1 قال:


> Many Thanks


 
you are welcome brother


----------



## emofleh (12 ديسمبر 2010)

nizar151 قال:


> الموقع لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه جزاك الله خيرا


 
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...10281-rar.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (12 ديسمبر 2010)

hhmdan قال:


> شكر وبارك الله بكم


 
العفو وبالتوفيق


----------



## يسرى191 (4 يناير 2011)

الموضوع ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز الله يبارك فيك الف الف شكر


----------



## emofleh (4 يناير 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> الموضوع ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز الله يبارك فيك الف الف شكر


 
العفو وانشاء الله يكون اعجبك وبالتوفيق


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## mos (11 يناير 2011)

برجاء تحديث الرابط 
مع الشكر


----------



## ugaret (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

الرجاء تحديث الرابط و شكراً


----------



## samehamer (13 فبراير 2011)

السادة الأعزاء ...

لو عندكم أسئلة خاصة ف RMP تساعدني في تجاوز الإختبار .. أكون شاكر لكم ... وهل أسئلة PMP الخاصة في Rik - نفس أسئلة RMP 
ولكم تحياتنا


----------



## anass81 (1 أبريل 2011)

mos قال:


> برجاء تحديث الرابط
> مع الشكر





safa aldin قال:


> الرجاء تحديث الرابط و شكراً



السلام عليكم

هذا الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/284133/1880410281-rar.html


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2011)

Jamal قال:


> thank you



You are welcome bro


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2011)

mos قال:


> برجاء تحديث الرابط
> مع الشكر



عزيزي الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2011)

ugaret قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



جميعا انشاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2011)

samehamer قال:


> السادة الأعزاء ...
> 
> لو عندكم أسئلة خاصة ف RMP تساعدني في تجاوز الإختبار .. أكون شاكر لكم ... وهل أسئلة PMP الخاصة في Rik - نفس أسئلة RMP
> ولكم تحياتنا



الى الجميع:
هناك مجموعة مميزة في LinkedIn خاصة PMI-RMP ارجو التكرم بزيارتها


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 أبريل 2011)

emofleh قال:


> شكرا لك أخي العزيز
> نعم الأمتحان في نفس مقر prometric center والغريب اني امتحنت PMP,PMI-SP,PMI-RMP على نفس الجهاز مع العلم انه يوجد 9 اجهزه اخرى فكانت ملفته للنظر بالنسبة لي وبالتوفيق انشاء الله




السلام عليكم

صدفة غريبة يا اخى العزيز:34:
انا امتحنت الثلاثة على 3 اجهزة مختلفة :34:

Mohamed Hendy
PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP, CCE, CEP, CCEA


----------



## foratfaris (16 أبريل 2011)

*اسئلة واجوبة*

اسئلة واجوبة من موقع 
testpassport


----------



## emofleh (16 أبريل 2011)

foratfaris قال:


> اسئلة واجوبة من موقع
> testpassport



Very powerful test, I recommend such these questions.
Thanks alot


----------



## foratfaris (22 أبريل 2011)

تم بحمد الله تجاوز الاختبار بنجاح ...طبعا ً انا كنت اقوم بالتحضيرقبل فترة ... قبل بدء المجموعة
اغلب الاسئلة لم تكن مباشرة ... وبعضها كان واضحاً تماماً ....
الجزء الاعظم من الاسئلة حول المخاطر ....
يجب التركيز على معرفة خصائص تقنيات تحديد المخاطر ... ومميزاتها ... والمقارنة بينها ... 
كذلك بالنسبة للعمليات الاخرى ....
ادوات التحكم بالجودة ... نماذج القيادة... حل النزاعات ... البنية التنظيمية .... انواع العقود ... الاتصالات كان حولها عدد من الاسئلة ...
كذلك يجب التركيز على نماذج org. proce.ass.
ومحتوياتها 
استعنت بتحضيري بالاضافة الى pmbok بكتاب ريتا (الذي هم مرجع اكثر منه مصدر للدراسة ) ومررت مروراً عابراً على best practice
كذلك قرأت كتاب كيم هيلدان للpmp فصلي risk +cumm. 
وهو كتاب اكثر من رائع 
بالاضافة للسشيمولاتين بتاع ريتا pmp + بعض نماذج الاسئلة ال free كما ارفقت مسبقاَ
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .. وجاهز لأي سؤال


----------



## emofleh (22 أبريل 2011)

foratfaris قال:


> تم بحمد الله تجاوز الاختبار بنجاح ...طبعا ً انا كنت اقوم بالتحضيرقبل فترة ... قبل بدء المجموعة
> اغلب الاسئلة لم تكن مباشرة ... وبعضها كان واضحاً تماماً ....
> الجزء الاعظم من الاسئلة حول المخاطر ....
> يجب التركيز على معرفة خصائص تقنيات تحديد المخاطر ... ومميزاتها ... والمقارنة بينها ...
> ...



Congratulations!! And welcome to our club


----------



## foratfaris (23 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز ... وجزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمته ...


----------



## emofleh (23 أبريل 2011)

foratfaris قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز ... وجزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمته ...


 
العفو وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يوليو 2011)

الأخ العزيز / emofleh
برجاء تحكي لنا عن إمتحان RMP عدد الأسئلة و مدة الإختبار 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## emofleh (9 يوليو 2011)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> الأخ العزيز / emofleh
> برجاء تحكي لنا عن إمتحان RMP عدد الأسئلة و مدة الإختبار
> وجزاكم الله خيراً



عزيزي م محمد
مدة الامتحان 3 ساعات ويحتوي على 170 سؤال منها 25 سؤال احصائي وبالنسبة لطبيعة الأسئلة فما ذكره الأخ foratfaris في مشاركته السابقه وما ذكرته في مشاركتي الأولى يغطي شكل الأمتحان وموارده الأساسية.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kamaee (28 يناير 2012)

Dear all
you can find pmi-rmp fast track in this address

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?40t8c1spbm4tk0t
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?i4s2y8kcr04chr5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?64vowm6yai6ed7b

for crack this software please follow this instruction
1) Run PM FASTrack RMP v1.5
2) Click 'Activate'
3) Click 'Accept'
4) Type in "MANUAL" (without quotes) as serial number. Click 'Next'
5) Execute script "PM FASTrack RPM v1.5.ckInfo" with ckinfo.exe - script attached
6) Enter 'Site Code' (18 chars) from app)
7) Copy and Paste 'Encrypting Key' (26 chars) in 'Site Key' field of PM Fastrack.
8) Relaunch PM Fastrack. Program is now activated. 
9)Registration works and when you start the app you need to right click on your mouse and choose PLAY from FlashPlayer Menu. If you enter HELP/About you see License ID : Demo. But tests looks like it works. You can update database.


Best 
Amin


----------



## moh kamal (12 فبراير 2012)

برجاء وضع كلمة السر الخاصة بالتحميل .... مع الشكر


----------



## mozahra (19 مارس 2012)

*الاخ امين 
الرابط التانى و الثالث يوجد لكلاهما كلمه سر 
ارجو منك توضيج ما هى كلمه السر لاتمام عمليه الدوين لود و جزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 مايو 2012)

It does not work
it says error... wrong and then block even the demo


----------



## wshrr (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadymustafa (26 يونيو 2013)

Thanks alot,the programm(fastrack - RMP) is working properly.


----------



## eng_mas0ud (26 يونيو 2013)

thnxxxx


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 


نامل التكرم بتحديث الروابط الخاصة بالكتاب الموضحة ادناه لأنها لاتعمل
http://www.2shared.com/document/lYYY...880410281.html
or
http://jump.fm/COTVI


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله تم التحميل من هذا الرابط

Download Risk and Decision Analysis in Projects, 2nd Edition (Cases in project and program management series) | freebooksearcher.info


----------

